# Stem



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

OK...set me up with a light 6 degree rise, 100 stem... LIGHT. This will mate with a new carbon road bar.


----------



## jojoaist (Feb 1, 2005)

Ritchey WCS ~ 105g (+/-5g)

Throw in some Ti bolts and shave off a few more grams.


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

The Ritchey WCS is a very nice stem, light and reasonably strong. The same goes for the Syntace F99 which is available in both 25,4 and 26mm for MTB and road. I use a 90mm (92 grams) for my MTB and a 105mm (94 grams) for road both with Ti bolts.


----------



## jojoaist (Feb 1, 2005)

Check out this link for a good discussion of light weight stems @ weightweenies.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5053


----------

